# Wheels cleaning, what are the recommended methods



## noobie (Jan 19, 2014)

I spray wheel cleaner to wheels, APC to tyres and arches, agitate and rinse. 

I have seen people use a 1BM approach and dunk a dirty brush used to clean arches with for example, back in the wash bucket. My arches were full of **** last time I cleaned them. Are wheels more resilient to swirls and scratches? I guess scratches wouldn't be very noticable anyway and most wouldn't care. 

What's your method?


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

1) spray disks with BH atom mac

2) Foam wheels with Chemical guys diablo in a dedicaed foam lance

3)Rinse

4) wheel bucket with grit guards and body work shampoo

5) use Mjjc microfiber wheel brush https://www.ebay.co.uk/p/MJJC-BRAND...Xd_oae2lTX3fCLfgnedvaOWQw3A70rixoC_JIQAvD_BwE to clean barrels

6) Use streetwize monkey mit and small detailing brush to clean faces, lug nuts and valve stem
7) use tuf shine tyre brush and heavy dury degraser mixed 1:10 once a month to scrub of old tyre dressing every and for maintanace between removing tyre dressing just clean tyres with a spit end brush this also cleans out the gap between the edge of the rim and the tyre https://www.wilko.com/en-uk/wilko-s...eyIiEB8kKE2av_q0MyhoCt-gQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

8) rinse

every 3 months I use a fall out remover

This is on a white set of alloys sealed with G5, white shows dirt more than gloss black so I have to get them spotless


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

\Rian said:


> 1) spray disks with BH atom mac


So the cleaning process doesn't remove the Atom Mac? It's on my list to order and I'd of put if on last, thanks for the tip.

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## BTS (Jul 22, 2013)

Kenan said:


> So the cleaning process doesn't remove the Atom Mac? It's on my list to order and I'd of put if on last, thanks for the tip.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


I spray mine on first and then last again


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

1 bucket, several brushes, pads etc. 

All discs hit with atom mac then the full car including wheels/arches is pre washed and rinsed. I pressure rinse the wheel and tyre, apply rubber cleaner/APC to the sidewall and scrub thoroughly with a tuf shine/atalasta brush before rinsing. My wheels are coated so some shampoo is all I need to clean them at the moment, some in the bucket and some in a pump foamer.

Sprayed on the faces/spokes and worked with my pads/brushes. Then apply to the barrels/calipers & repeat the cleaning process with the added use of a klin green monster to clean the back end of each spoke. Full wheel is then rinsed & another application of atom mac is applied to the discs before moving onto the next wheel.

Wheels are in perfect condition since having them refurbed washing this way.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Kenan said:


> So the cleaning process doesn't remove the Atom Mac? It's on my list to order and I'd of put if on last, thanks for the tip.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


I try to spray it on before i even get my bucket and PW out so it has time to work in to the disc. remeber ATOM mac works at an atomic level and needs time to migrate in to the disc


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

I am thinking about getting a Milwaukee M18fuel Torque Wrench so I can just take the wheels off in a bout a minute clean and put back on. I think it will be quicker and easier than washing them properly on my knees and you can get every bit and the arches better!

Thanks Rob


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Rob D 88 said:


> I am thinking about getting a Milwaukee M18fuel Torque Wrench so I can just take the wheels off in a bout a minute clean and put back on. I think it will be quicker and easier than washing them properly on my knees and you can get every bit and the arches better!
> 
> Thanks Rob


On a weekly basis that would be crazy as you would need to jack and secure the car first also, plus all that unbolting and moving increases chances of dropping and damigin the wheels around the bolt holes, even with a plastic-coated impact bit that is supposed to protect wheels it still causes some damage

I remove the wheels about 4 times a year

Then you need somewhere to wash the wheel as you can't just lay a wheel on the ground without damagin it, you would also need to dry and grease the rotors when refitting to avoid the wheels corroding on the the rotor


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

But who are you to say what others should or shouldn't do?

It's his car, he can do what he likes.



> I remove the wheels about 4 times a year


And what exactly?



> Then you need somewhere to wash the wheel as you can't just lay a wheel on the ground without damaging it


And how do you know he hasn't got it all taken care of?


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

> Are wheels more resilient to swirls and scratches?


I doubt it which is why I clean the wheels first and the arches second.

I don't use the wheel wash to clean the arches though. After a pre-wash and rinse I go round with a soft brush spraying water the whole time to get the grit off.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

BTS said:


> I spray mine on first and then last again


Me too :thumb:.SJ.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Rian said:


> 1) spray disks with BH atom mac
> 
> 2) Foam wheels with Chemical guys diablo in a dedicaed foam lance
> 
> ...


That's practically the same method i use,but some of the detailing products are different.SJ.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Andy from Sandy said:


> But who are you to say what others should or shouldn't do?
> 
> It's his car, he can do what he likes.
> 
> ...


Just giving my opinion as are you  if it was a conversation between 2 friends that would be a perfectly acceptable response, and at what point did i tell him not to, ive re-read it and can't see that? the points I made are valid and something to consider if you want to take wheels of every time, and at no point did I say he didn't have any of what I mentioned taken care of however if others ( new members) were to see it they may also think its just as easy as take the wheel of, opinions are just that MY opinion and I can only apologise if my opinion caused you any distress, hope you have a wonderfull christmas


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

Rian said:


> On a weekly basis that would be crazy as you would need to jack and secure the car first also, plus all that unbolting and moving increases chances of dropping and damigin the wheels around the bolt holes, even with a plastic-coated impact bit that is supposed to protect wheels it still causes some damage
> 
> I remove the wheels about 4 times a year
> 
> Then you need somewhere to wash the wheel as you can't just lay a wheel on the ground without damagin it, you would also need to dry and grease the rotors when refitting to avoid the wheels corroding on the the rotor


I get some of your points. I doubt it would be every wash but at least once a month or so.

I won't damage the wheels. Obviously I would take great care in doing it! Diamond cut wheels cost a fortune!

It would just be so easy to clean them!


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Rob D 88 said:


> I get some of your points. I doubt it would be every wash but at least once a month or so.
> 
> I won't damage the wheels. Obviously I would take great care in doing it! Diamond cut wheels cost a fortune!
> 
> It would just be so easy to clean them!


Please dont think I was telling you what to do the "that's crazy" statement was a sarcastic comment as was supposed to be taken that way, it's hard to convey expression via plain text.

It is a lot easier to clean them totaly agree and I actually had my rear wheels of this weekend as I was fitting different Coilover so I managed to give them a good wash but is a hassle and just wanted to share what could be over looked when carying out such a task.

To lay my wheels on to clean them I use foam flooring the type that is like a jigsaw you can get for garages etc https://www.aldi.co.uk/adventuridge-grid-floor-mats-6-pack/p/096197219166300 they have holes in them to drain the water also very handy and can be used to take the bumper off etc by joining 3 together and laying underneath the bumper


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Ok, the OP is asking for our methods. This is mine, and just how I do it, not saying its right or wrong.

I have one bucket with grit guard, HDD wheel shampoo in it, I plonk all my brushes and wheel mitt in there.

Wheels are prewashed and blasted off. I dont normally use fallout unless they need it, but as they are coated with Raceglaze Nano Wheel sealant, I tend not to need it that often. I spray the disk with Atom Mac, spray the faces and barrels with my chosen wheel cleaner, Bilberry by Valet Pro at the moment. After this I clean the barrels with my soaked wheel woollies, the faces and backs of spokes with my wheel mitt, calipers with a soft bristle brush. Jet wash its all off, spray disks again with Atom Mac. Dry wheels , spray Raceglaze wheel sealant again, let it sit for 2 minutes and buff off. That's me done, on to the next wheel.


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

Rian said:


> Please dont think I was telling you what to do the "that's crazy" statement was a sarcastic comment as was supposed to be taken that way, it's hard to convey expression via plain text.
> 
> It is a lot easier to clean them totaly agree and I actually had my rear wheels of this weekend as I was fitting different Coilover so I managed to give them a good wash but is a hassle and just wanted to share what could be over looked when carying out such a task.
> 
> To lay my wheels on to clean them I use foam flooring the type that is like a jigsaw you can get for garages etc https://www.aldi.co.uk/adventuridge-grid-floor-mats-6-pack/p/096197219166300 they have holes in them to drain the water also very handy and can be used to take the bumper off etc by joining 3 together and laying underneath the bumper


No mate, I didn't take offence! Everyone on here can express their opinions that's exactly what forums are for.

I know what I am doing and if i ever doubted my abilities I wouldn't do it.

Thanks Rob


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Rob D 88 said:


> No mate, I didn't take offence! Everyone on here can express their opinions that's exactly what forums are for.
> 
> I know what I am doing and if i ever doubted my abilities I wouldn't do it.
> 
> Thanks Rob


Glad we are on the same page, I would look to apply a sealant if you haven't given it a thought yet, makes future cleaning much easier also


----------



## noobie (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks for all replies.

I used to remove my wheels every wash (monthly) with one of my previous cars, made it very easy to clean but looking back not something I want to do again so frequently. I'll seal the wheels at some point and just clean the barrels with my various brushes. 

Cleaning wheels and tyres is one part of detailing I dislike the most


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

On the SUV i always clean arches 1st as i dont want all that crud falling onto my nice clean wheel. I pump spray Surfex 1:10, agitate with the long Vikan, rinse out the crud paying attention to the area above the centre of the wheel under the arch lip as it gets heavy build up there. I then use the EZ go with the wheel soap and rinse the brush out with the hose before going back in. The EZ go rinses out very easily and doesnt discolour the water. I then use wheel woolies in the barrels, tuf shine the tyres an AF grey mitt on the faces and behind the spokes, a valet pro lug nut brush and as soon as i can ill get some Atom Mac for the discs. I generally use BH auto wash as my wheel soap but any soap will generally do if i dont have it.
Ill use either soft99 foam spray or megs endurance on the tyres.


----------



## omega (Feb 12, 2011)

Thoughts are with you and your misses!!!


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

> On the SUV I always clean arches first as I don't want all that crud falling onto my nice clean wheel.


When the crud falls onto the dirty wheels what do you do before doing any mechanical cleaning?

What I find is after cleaning the arches the crud that falls out easily rinses off the wheels. I clean the arches with running water so the dirt isn't falling off in lumps.


----------

